# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Communication de variables entre deux pages et non reinitialisation

## pcouas

Bonsoir,

J'ai un soucis de passage de variable entre deux pages dans le cas d'une cration et/d'une modification.
Dans le cas de la cration, je souhaiterais que le clear cache ne se fasse pas sur une seule des variables qui sert d'initialisation  la deuxime page.

La premire page possd une liste droulante en entte, puis une partie cration/modification en partie fils.
Dans le cas ou l'on click sur le bouton cration qui appel la deuxime page, je souhaite passer uniquement la valeur de la liste droulante.
Cette mme deuxime page est appele dans le cas d'une modification, et dans ce cas je souhaite garder toutes les valeurs.

Merci d'avance
Phil

----------

